# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Oct 6, 2011)

Rather than buy a headset i was going to use a clip on microphone in conjunction with my headphones. No idea about what to look for wondering if any of you guys could help.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 6, 2011)

I've seen a fair number of people recommend this clip-on:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00029MTMQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 6, 2011)

OnePostWonder said:


> I've seen a fair number of people recommend this clip-on:









and Is there a reason you need a clip on, are you making a video or doing a talk show esq thing where you need it to be discrete?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 6, 2011)

Just grab one of those $15-20 Logitech boom mics with a push button mute on the base. That is unless you really need a "clip-on" style.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Oct 7, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Just grab one of those $15-20 Logitech boom mics with a push button mute on the base. That is unless you really need a "clip-on" style.



I actually have one of said Logitech boom mics.  This one to be exact:

Logitech 980186-0403 Silver USB Connector USB Desk...

There is a model that is half the price, but it's not built as sturdy.

As far as that mic goes, I have one and I think it's great for the price.  I use that + headphones while gaming and it's just as convenient as anything else.  According to others, I come through clear as well.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 7, 2011)

Im not buying a headset on top of already having a decent set of headphones. I dont need a clip on microphone i just thought it was the most convenient, I guess i could get a microphone that would just sit on the desk.

Mainly just for games, one of my friends keeps bugging me to get a headset.

EDIT: I just need something that isnt going to be really expensive and will sound relatively clear, i guess if i mod can change the thread title to microphone recommendations.
I guess that Zalman clip on would do the job and its only £11, any ideas on boom mics.


----------

